# Sundown Tonight 2-29



## powhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Might be down for some evening shredding if this storm delivers at least 4

Steveo


----------



## Madroch (Feb 29, 2012)

Following the forecost closely-- was planning on late afternoon to try and get it in before the change to slop this evening... but that change may come sooner, or there may not be much new before the changeover....so,  in limbo at the moment.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

yep same here


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 29, 2012)

might be up with the kids if their evening activities get cancelled.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like the changeover to slop could be around 8


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 29, 2012)

This Afternoon... Snow, moderate to heavy at times in Northern CT with a mix of wet snow and rain in Southern CT.  The period of heaviest precipitation is expected to be from now until 6:00 PM.  The rain / snow line is expected to move slowly to the North during the afternoon and reach the Hartford Area by 7:00 PM.

Tonight and Thursday...Mixed precipitation in Northern CT with mostly rain in Central and Southern CT becoming lighter by 6:00 PM and continuing overnight.  Lows in the 30's.  Some glazing is possible in the colder valleys.  Another period of moderate precipitation is expected late tonight and early Thursday morning with a mix of rain and snow in Northern CT and just rain in Southern CT.  The precipitation is expected to end gradually as light snow during the day on Thursday with highs in the 30's.

The main threat from this storm will be for the next 3 - 5 hours as moderate to heavy wet snow is forecast to result in very slippery conditions on most roads in Central and Northern CT.  Roads in Southern CT are expected to remain only wet.
A moderate impact is expected in most areas of Central and Northern CT with some major impacts possible in the higher elevations.

Total accumulations before the changeover to mixed precipitation are currently expected to range from 0 - 2 inches in Southern CT, 2 - 4 inches in the Hartford Area and up to 6 inches in the NW Hills.  Accumulations will be highest on grassy surfaces and much less on treated roadways.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 29, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> might be up with the kids if their evening activities get cancelled.



Are you there killing it?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 29, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Are you there killing it?



nah, i'm chillin' instead of killin'


----------



## Madroch (Mar 1, 2012)

I hit it- rain from 6 on- but snow was sweet- not an ice patch or death cookie in sight... Bumps were sweet!


----------

